

Don't Break the Chain made lifehacker. - brett
http://lifehacker.com/software/goals/follow-seinfelds-advice-at-dont-break-the-chain-298908.php

======
brett
If anyone around here creates something based upon a lifehacker post and then
subsequently would like them to feature what you've built I can now recommend
from experience simply emailing them at tips@lifehacker.com.

~~~
palish
Congrats Brett!

